# Brown feathers



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Can anyone help me figure out what is going on with Lyla's feathers? They are a brown ish color on her chest. I'm pretty sure I'd a deficiency of some sort, but I'm not sure. I want to be sure I solve this asap! I attached a picture below. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kristen,

The brown feathers could be caused by several different things including:

Damaged feather follicles 
Over-supplementation of Vitamin A
Medication -- (e.g. antibiotics given during molting can cause a temporary change in feather coloration which changes again during the next molt)
Vitamin deficiency
Liver Disease or Kidney Problems

Lyla looks very healthy other than the discoloration of the feathers. How long have they been that way?
Was she given antibiotics during her molt?

Depending on the answers to the above, you may need to take her to your Avian Vet as s/he will be most qualified to determine the cause of the discoloration.*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

She does look healthy apart from those feathers, how long had the discolouration been like that? I always say " If you are worried then a health check up with her vet is the way to go" You know your budgie better than anybody else and for peace of mind that is what I would do. Please let us know the outcome I am sure she will be fine.:budgie:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Well, I've already had her in to the vet, and she said it was dietary, but didn't mention of it was over supplementation, or a deficiency. What kind of deficiency would cause this?

She's acting normally, in fact she even took part in a community girls' bath.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Vitamin D and Calcium deficiencies can contribute to a budgie's feathers turning brown.

If you aren't already doing so, I'd recommend considering giving her supplements of:
Soluvite D and CalciBoost

However, you can check with your vet for his/her recommendation since you've already had Lyla in for a vet visit.

You can purchase them through www.allbirdproducts.com; www.ladygouldianfinchcom or www.windycityparrots.com*


----------



## MascaraRabbit (Jun 6, 2015)

I have this exact same issue I believe ! Have you found anything yet? I sent my vet photos and he told me to just bathe her... I have bathed her. She isn't dirty. I do offer a cuttle bone and mineral block in her cage. She was on a seed diet prior but I have recently changed that to a pellet based diet. She isn't too happy about this either. I give her some seeds at night but give her pellet in the morning (assuming she would be most hungry then and would attempt to eat some of them) because I don't want her to starve herself to death. 

As you can see she looks just as healthy...just those stains have me in a bit of a conundrum. If I find any more information I will relay it here as well! I'm just relived I'm finding others in the same position as I am. :budgie:


----------

